# Gebäudeautomatisierung mit Siemens LOGO



## dVan (20 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
seit Jahren fahre ich meine 8 Rollläden mit LOGO 6. Die Beschattung, ist für uns sehr wichtig, hab ich mit dem Timer realisiert. Jetzt hat sich bei uns der Tagesablauf geändert und Timerlösung ist nicht immer günstig. Da ich so wieso ein RasPi als Server am laufen habe dachte ich mir wieso nicht LOGO8 in verbindung mit FHEM/ioBroker und co. Auf jeden Fall mochte ich die Beschattung mit die Temperatur im Wohnzimmer verbinden. Und wenn ich schon ein T-Sensor im WZ habe wieso dann nicht die Heizung darüber laufen lassen? Meine Frage: wie kann ich bequem die Soll ändern und Ist sehen?

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## dVan (22 April 2017)

Hab mir überlegt so ein Raumthermostat zu nehmen. An die Kühlen Klemme über ein 230v Relais an die 24v DI von die LOGO. Wird das funktionieren?


----------



## GLT (23 April 2017)

Die neuen LOGOS 8 sind Modbus-fähig u. dein Raspberry könnte mit CoDeSys u. somit auch mit HTML-Visu aufgewertet werden.

FHEM&Co kann ich nicht behilflich sein.

Raumtemperaturregler mit direktem Ausgang würde ich jetzt nicht an eine Logo hängen - dann lieber nur Temperatursensoren, Regelung auf dem Rasp u. nötigenfalls per Logo die Antriebe ansteuern.


----------



## dVan (23 April 2017)

Danke schön für die Antwort.
Das Problem bei uns ist das wir nur 1 x 1,5 für dem Raumthermostat haben und noch einen Kabel für die Sensoren zu zihen ist nict möglich. Da dachte ich an einen schicken Raumthermostat der auch für Kühlung gedacht ist über einen Relais oder Optokoppler die LOGO anschteuern, keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert .



GLT schrieb:


> Die neuen LOGOS 8 sind Modbus-fähig u. dein Raspberry  könnte mit CoDeSys u. somit auch mit HTML-Visu aufgewertet werden.


leider kenne ich mit CoDeSys auch nicht aus. Gibt es eine Anleitung oder Tutorial für Anfänger? Was ich gefunden habe hilft mir nicht weiter

Danke


----------



## GLT (25 April 2017)

Den schaltenden Ausgang des angedachten Thermostaten kannst Du entweder über Relais oder bei entsprechender LOGO-Version direkt auf die Eingänge verdrahten - das funktioniert schon. Nur hast Du das Problem, dass Du keinen Temperaturwert hast, sondern ein zu warm/zu kalt erfasst, ohne den aktuell eingestellten Sollwert erfassen zu können, geschweige denn die aktuelle Temperatur. Noch schlimmer würde es, wenn die Betriebsart auch noch wechselt,  da Ausgang u.U. dann reversiert meldet u. wiederum keine Rückmeldung über die aktuelle Betriebsart vorläge.

Ich kenne jetzt nicht dein allg. Vorwissen - mir hat für den 1. Einstieg damals das Ampel-Beispiel in der CoDeSys-Hilfe genügt; heutzutage gibt es auch viele YT-Videos (u. manche sind echt nicht schlecht). Entsprechende Bücher gäbe es natürlich auch.

Aber vlt. solltest du dein Vorhaben nicht nochmal komplett (also unabhängig von der derzeitigen HW) überdenken - die LOGO ist gut, aber evtl. gäbe es geeignetere HW für dein Gesamtvorhaben bzw. nicht rein auf LOGO versteifen.

Deine Raumfühlerproblematik - hier könnte dir Funktechnik Aktualwerte bereitstellen, was aber bedeutet, dass Du HW brauchst, die z.B. EnOcean (oder anderes) verarbeiten kann. Möchtest Du Regelungen verfeinern, wirst Du evtl. mal Analogwerte erfassen/ausgeben wollen - wird bei reiner LOGO-Lösung schnell mal teuer.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 April 2017)

> Gibt es eine Anleitung oder Tutorial für Anfänger? Was ich gefunden habe hilft mir nicht weiter



Ich selbst hatte damals das Buch: "Automatisieren mit SPS - Theorie und Praxis" EAN: 9783834815040
Das war ganz gut durchzulesen und stellt Beispiele für sowohl step7 als auch Codesys bereit.

Ansonsten findet man doch auch ganz gute kostenlose literatur, musst noch ein wenig mehr suchen.

Der Großteil ist aber dennoch: Learning by Doing

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## a.w.c.s (3 Mai 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Den schaltenden Ausgang des angedachten Thermostaten kannst Du entweder über Relais oder bei entsprechender LOGO-Version direkt auf die Eingänge verdrahten - das funktioniert schon.


Hallo,
über Relais wird das funktionieren. Ein direkter Anschluss geht nur bei einem 230V-Eingang, denn die üblichen Thermostate benötigen 230V, da sie eine interne thermische Rückführung haben. Wenn diese nicht beschaltet ist, arbeitet der Thermostat sehr ungenau.


----------



## dVan (7 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für euere Antworten! 
Bin erst am Freitag nach Hause gekommen, der Thermostat ist auch da. Leider funktioniert er nicht so wie ich dachte. Er ist gedacht Heizen und Kühlen über die gleiche Fussbodenheizung. Wenn am Eingang CO ( Change Over ) Spannung anliegt dann wird der Stellantrieb Impulsweise für die Kühlung genutzt. Habs nicht aufgepasst.
Meine Frage, welche Sensoren bzw Raumfühler nutzt ihr für die Beschatung? Hab noch zwei Adern von die 5 x 1,5 NYM Niedervoltleitung frei, können auch drei werden. Ausser dem zu jede Fassade 4x2x0,6. Für die Aussenthemperatur kann alles ziehen 
Hier eine interessante Idee. Das finde ich auch interessant, kann man ja auch mit der RasPi machen.

Danke


----------

